# Spring Joint Box



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

In the January 2013 American Woodworker Magazine they featured an article under CNC Shop of a Spring joint box. ,this being a CNC project. I read it and decided to try to do it on the router table. It turned out OK,probably not as good as the CNC produced one ,and required a little bit of hand work on the hooks at the end of the through tenons.
Forget about the detailed plans on their website doing it this way as that is all in CNC language, but it does provide the outside dimensions. That along with the picture pretty much lets you guesstimate the other dimensions.
Anyway, here is the outcome. It has a spring latch on the lid so that the whole box can be lifted without lifting the lid off. Pretty clever of those CNC guys.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

nice work. Will have to see if I can find that.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Nicely done, Herb.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Interesting idea Herb and nice work.


----------



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

need the how side of the program Herb...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> need the how side of the program Herb...


When I get time I will find all the pictures of the build and post them. Don't hold your beath tho.
Herb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Nice work Herb, and it looks challenging


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> When I get time I will find all the pictures of the build and post them. Don't hold your beath tho.
> Herb


you mean I got time to go out for coffee???


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

I’ll join Stickfor the coffee. &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JFPNCM said:


> I’ll join Stickfor the coffee. ��


I'm in...


----------



## mr happymoose (May 11, 2014)

Did someone say coffee??


----------

